# Pokemon Isshu Region



## KuRensan (Jun 11, 2010)

Watch the isshu region



Spoiler












A dessert next to huge city??
a lake as big as a city ??
Mountains as wide as a city ??

Isshu (I thing issue) region Failure ??


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 11, 2010)

Doubt it's to scale, lol.  None of the region maps ever are.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 11, 2010)

That actually is a pretty big failure lol


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 11, 2010)

I quite like it personally...


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 11, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> I quite like it personally...



1+

That is AMAZING!


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks like they took the general shape of New York and designed a region with it.  The geography seems kind of incongruous, but those concept maps never give that great an idea of what the region will actually look like in-game.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 11, 2010)

Take a close look at the bluey white mountains, got a visible cave entrance.

Also who can guess the position of the legendary pokemon in each game? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I bet it is NOT the island in the middle of the lake that's too civilised, got bridges)
I personally think the legendary pokemon will either be in the white mountain thing or above the mountain above a civilisation there's a small island surrounded by a forest.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 11, 2010)

Goddammit, I just flamed a whole lot of noobs on Serebii that said the exact same thing as you. This IS NOT THE FULL REGION MAP, geeze. Also, it seems you've never even heard of something called 'Earth'. It has huge mountains, cities INSIDE deserts (not desserts as you wrote, that would be pretty awesome though), and lakes larger than countries. This is most likely the central south part of the map, because Isshu is rumoured to be huge.

And btw, the desert isn't a 'desert', but more of a devastated landscape, which could be explained by the Yin-Yang between Reshiram and Zekrom, that possibly had a fight a long time ago and caused a large part of the Isshu region to be destroyed.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> This IS NOT THE FULL REGION MAP



It's not?  Is there confirmation of that?

Also, Serebii's denizens aren't worth flaming.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 11, 2010)

From what I've seen the region looks good, I'm looking forward to Black and White.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 11, 2010)

It sounds like something you would blow your little nose into.


----------



## ZeroTm (Jun 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Goddammit, I just flamed a whole lot of noobs on Serebii that said the exact same thing as you. This IS NOT THE FULL REGION MAP, geeze. Also, it seems you've never even heard of something called 'Earth'. It has huge mountains, cities INSIDE deserts (not desserts as you wrote, that would be pretty awesome though), and lakes larger than countries. This is most likely the central south part of the map, because Isshu is rumoured to be huge.
> 
> And btw, the desert isn't a 'desert', but more of a devastated landscape, which could be explained by the Yin-Yang between Reshiram and Zekrom, that possibly had a fight a long time ago and caused a large part of the Isshu region to be destroyed.



THAT! OP is a failure.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 11, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's too small.
In the past, the full map was never immediately shown.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 11, 2010)

1) I like it.
2) Nothing is wrong with it.
3) It looks realistic get over it.


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 11, 2010)

Pokemon Black and White will be FINALLY a Pokemon game? Who knows. Only want the quality of I and II generation or something like this.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 11, 2010)

The map in Zelda: A Link to the Past was pretty jacked up in terms of scale just so you know, it looks huge in relation to how big the world actually was.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 11, 2010)

i am thinking pokemon are getting better and better by the time give them time maybe there will be another part and this isn t the full one there will be better pokemon
wait and see ...


----------



## Santee (Jun 11, 2010)

I love it, its better than every other Pokemon region in my eyes.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't see why people make such a big deal about it. If you don't like any of the things they present you, then don't bother playing the game.


----------



## darkranboria (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with it, besides the two rivers parallel to each other making it look like there are 3 peninsulas. (;-


----------



## Goli (Jun 11, 2010)

There ARE mountains, lakes and deserts way  bigger than cities, in case you didn't know >_>.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, the games are normally never to scale. Look at this: A Pokemart has one floor and a Pokecenter has 2. Why are they the same height? Easy as that.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 11, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Pokemon Black and White will be FINALLY a Pokemon game? Who knows. Only want the quality of I and II generation or something like this.


Are you implying the gen3 and 4 were bad, then? Because if so, I have to disagree with you. They are the games that really brought Pokémon to the masses. Whenever you ask a kid today the question 'which Pokémon games do you have?', they'll always reply with one of the 3rd or 4th gen. That could partly be because they're not old enough to know about the GBC yet, but still.

Also, don't go being all nostalgic on games that only deserve as much nostalgia as other games. The first Pokémon games were hella fun, I'll give you that, but the games that came after weren't any worse, in fact, they were better, but some people (like you) just couldn't get of the idea that 'ZOMFG TEH FIRST GENERASHUN WAS TEH BESTEST GENERASHUN EVAR! OTHER GENERASHUNS SUXX0RZ!!!11'.

/rant


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had Pokemon Yellow, Gold, Emerald, and Pearl. The four generations. III and IV not bad, but compare they two with I and II is ridiculous.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 11, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> I had Pokemon Yellow, Gold, Emerald, and Pearl. The four generations. III and IV not bad, but compare they two with I and II is ridiculous.


Well then, in what aspect are the first generations better than the last, if I may ask?


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 11, 2010)

The newest Pokemon unveiled today look like ....


----------



## megawalk (Jun 11, 2010)

the series gets crazier and crazier. and now i see they have not many idea's left.
i swear 2 god that when this series is over....wait.....in the netherlands we have 2 decent anime's remaining (well i call this one a decent disaster)....ohmygod...no moar anime ?!!!
ahh well...
i am thinking of playing this game when it's out


----------



## clegion (Jun 12, 2010)

eh this one is very good of a map

the middle island look suspicious


----------



## YayMii (Jun 12, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> A dessert next to huge city??


Yeah, I'd like a dessert next to a huge city. Especially on a warm day. It's pretty nice if you're a passenger of a car, and have some ice cream handy.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jun 12, 2010)

Will you Tempers just shut up! It just like PKMN Diamond/Pearl all over again. To me Gamefreak is running out of ideas, the Pokemon animation could of have been in PKMN Diamond/Pearl but then what new material will Nintendo shows us then? Personally those two legendary PKMN...let just say that we already have TOO MANY legendaries!! There are like more than 15 legendaries so far. I seriously thought we stop w/ Arceus but noooooo...prove me wrong. Besides PKMN HeartGold is the LAST pkmn game I will ever buy!


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 12, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> There are like more than 15 legendaries so far.



There are, in fact, 37 species of Legendary Pokemon.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 12, 2010)

The new pokemon still look like crap though.  I dunno.  I may pass on this one...or get it and use nothing but Gen 4 and below pokemon...


----------



## geminisama (Jun 12, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> Watch the isshu region
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) I live in Las Vegas, not only is it near a desert, it's IN the desert. And it's pretty damn big.
2) Lrn2greatlakes.
3) Mountains tend to be pretty damn..big.

Your complaints are pretty damn weak; and even if we didn't have common sense to refute them, Pokemon is a fantasy world, where it doesn't have to make sense. There are Pokemon, after all.

Anyway, looking foward to the region, as I'm tired of almost exclusive lush greenlands. Will be nice to have a change in scenery with that desert/wasteland, as opposed to the occasional snowy mountain, and island chain.


----------



## KuRensan (Jun 12, 2010)

Hmm I watched the map again there are two things I'm unsure about
like the huge shape lake and the dessert sand next to a river (I could be wrong with the second one)

and I already thought this wasn't the full map because I can't see a lot of towns and city's (maybe this is just a huge
battle frontier or orange island (Or just the elite 4 in 4 different parts of the region)


----------



## Raika (Jun 12, 2010)

So far I'm liking it.


----------



## HouQuan1031 (Jun 12, 2010)

Damn pokemon n00bs are everywhere


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 12, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Besides PKMN HeartGold is the LAST pkmn game I will ever buy!


And yet you most likely said the same kind of thing 3.5 years ago, when the first news about a 4th generation had been released, you thought to yourself 'Pokémon Emerald is the last game I'll ever buy!'.

How do you get to the idea GameFreak is running out of ideas?

Too many legendaries? Tell me you're joking. That's like saying 'there are too many games!'. Your argument makes no sense whatsoever. Also, just because Arceus is the 'Creator' doesn't mean the Pokémon Company should stop making new Pokémon. It even says so in the games: "There are many, many more Pokémon to be found, in different regions, scattered across the globe" (not exactly what it says but you get the gist of it).

I'm clearly winning this argument, if you didn't know yet. Bring up some more of those statements of yours and I will bash them completely. That is, unless you bring up a good one, of course.


----------



## megawalk (Jun 12, 2010)

I Stopped with Pokemon because i find the length of the series way to long and it wasn't pretty much a enjoyment for me. if i have to be honest i've quitted on Pearl ages ago.
thats when i begun playing more other original rpg's and not Copy Paste + Upgrade Tactical Rpg's.
i don't think Pkmn series is bad (I Love The Dungeon Series yes....) but the series get way to huge -_-
i hope near 2011 2012 it ends completely


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 12, 2010)

I noticed in the region previews that they use clouds to cover what other parts there are to the region, and then there are no clouds in the final version. Guess we wont see it till next month after the movie.

I like it, but honestly i was expecting another island. Im ready to go travelling!!!


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 12, 2010)

The region seems mostly empty to me. I hope there are more large cities the size of Huin.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 12, 2010)

megawalk said:
			
		

> I Stopped with Pokemon because i find the length of the series way to long and it wasn't pretty much a enjoyment for me. if i have to be honest i've quitted on Pearl ages ago.
> thats when i begun playing more other original rpg's and not Copy Paste + Upgrade Tactical Rpg's.
> i don't think Pkmn series is bad (I Love The Dungeon Series yes....) but the series get way to huge -_-
> i hope near 2011 2012 it ends completely
> ...


As I said, this is only part of the region. And probably a small part at that.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 12, 2010)

as a private character designer, I would say that you, the consumers, DO NOT UNDERSTAND what you're talking about. There are a lot of animals to be discovered and to give fame for their unique features. Please use your common sense and get used to the vast growing of Pokemon.

I will agree on Nadrian and I will just copy what he said. He has a point and should not be trolled.

Pokemon is an original series that evolved through time. Use some common sense and try to create a game that can be this popular.

Pokemon is a unique game and this new versions/ generation is something I would like to expect and get hyped on. I know Im a Pokemon fan but I was so excited to see some BIG changes over the years. New features and all. I know there are other games with similar features but Pokemon and GameFreak utilized these features very well.

Ugly Pokemon? Ive seen ugly fan-made ones. Im kinda enjoying these new Pokemon designs. I used to hate Chimchar but a few years, I liked it. Please consider how GameFreak illustrate these Pokemon from their respective real alter-ego. It's hard to design to make it simplier. I know how hard they gone through because Im a character designer of my own projects.

I hate it when you, the consumer, complains when you, yourself, are just playing it. Try to enjoy it and think how hard it is to design. I know a lot of you are programmers so let's consider the process of making another project that's being hyped by millions of people. One good example is the MENUdo for our flashcart. I know a lot of people will flame the creator for something that's being worked so hard. Some people will love MENUdo and some people will just complain. Sheez.....why not create something like this and feel what other will say about you.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 12, 2010)

That desert looks very much out of place, what being next to a river and all. The river would make the banks and surrounding area a bit more fertile to sustain plant life.
Other than that, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 12, 2010)

I hope you realize all Pokemon regions are jumbled as fuck. Yet again, the continents are islands (mostly) and they want to fit a vast variety of areas to cover many different types of Pokemon. It's not supposed to make sense. It's also a fictional island of a game that isn't supposed to be relatively realistic in any sense.

Calm down kids. People want to scrutinize anything about Pokemon nowadays, even if it doesn't matter.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 12, 2010)

This is why The Pokèmon Company doesn't listen to their fans xD


----------



## Forstride (Jun 12, 2010)

Desert next to a city, big lake, small mountains...In a game...They can do it if they want.  Whether it's good or not shouldn't depend on it being realistic.  Pokemon is anything but realistic, and that's what makes it a great series.  I've been looking forward to this game since it was announced, and I'm anything but disappointed with it so far.

@People who keep complaining about what the new Pokemon look like: That's not even all of them.  You can't judge a whole un-released game based off of a few pictures.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 12, 2010)

Not only that but ive been hearing that there are some pkmn that are in this generation that were created as far back as the first gen.

Munma or Munna, here is what Pokebeach said,


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Now this is quite interesting. Was Munma referenced in the first generation games? After you defeat a Lass outside of Rock Tunnel in Red, Green, Blue, Yellow, and their remakes, she tells you...
> 
> "The POKEMON here are so chunky! There should be a pink one with a floral pattern!"
> 
> Quite the random description, with no Pokemon since now ever fitting it. There has been a rumor circulating on the Internet for years and years that Gamefreak originally created more than 1,000 Pokemon designs, and while we know that some Pokemon were delayed a generation (like Shellos and Gastrodon, originally for Ruby and Sapphire), who would think that after almost 15 years they would actually use a concept from that far back? Was Mun'ma a rough idea that long ago or even a near-complete design? Seems like Gamefreak is really scraping the barrel if that's the case. Regardless, it's astounding that Red and Green from 1996 now reference a Pokemon from 2010. Thanks go to Zierant from our forums for notifying us of this.



And to further how unrealistic the pokemon regions can be, Sinnoh has a snowy part of land in almost the same level as a volcano, blowing ash, and a sandy area.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm loving it, it's quite interesting they way they have laid it out, can't wait to explore, exploring it one the reasons why I love pokemon, other than competitive battling.


----------



## KuRensan (Jun 12, 2010)

I love the pokemons, the city's, battling is awesome only the 
world Map looked weird to me

Yay 200st post


----------



## megawalk (Jun 12, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> megawalk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sands of Destruction, Disgaea, Sonic Chronicles, Shuffle Dungeon, The Worlds Ends With You, Golden Sun, Atelier Annie, Harvest Moon (Not Really A Rpg But I Like It Enough) Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles (Yes I Call The Later Ones RoF EoT Original Enough) The Newest Blue Dragon Game is Odd. I Like It Enough. RPGMaker. That Pretty Much Covers a Medium Selection.

Wait 1.000 Designs ?!!!
.....Ohmygod..... There are Not Many Things That Scare Me. But That. It Does!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 12, 2010)

megawalk said:
			
		

> Sands of Destruction, Disgaea, Sonic Chronicles, Shuffle Dungeon, The Worlds Ends With You, Golden Sun, Atelier Annie, Harvest Moon (Not Really A Rpg But I Like It Enough) Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles (Yes I Call The Later Ones RoF EoT Original Enough) The Newest Blue Dragon Game is Odd. I Like It Enough. RPGMaker. That Pretty Much Covers a Medium Selection.
> Disgaea is a series. Golden Sun has a sequel that is EXACTLY the same, and within a couple of months Golden Sun 3 will be released, so Golden Sun is a series. Harvest Moon is a series. Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles is a series. Blue Dragon is a series. RPG Maker is a series; they're not even real games.
> 
> Your argument, dear sir, failed. Try again.
> ...


What the hell do you mean by that?


----------



## .Darky (Jun 12, 2010)

The new pokemon CoroCoro revealed this month looks hideous. And FINALLY there's a female professor.


----------



## megawalk (Jun 13, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> megawalk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jonesman99 reference.
Pokemon Are Series.
and a way to overused same battle system. thats why i play Digimon. because it offers different battle systems


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 13, 2010)

Of course it does. You go live in your world of Digimon, I'll go have some fun with discovering new Pokémon.


----------

